# PHP



## joshuambenhase (Jun 4, 2014)

When trying to install PHP via ports, I received this error and the install stops:

```
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/distfiles/php-5.4.7.tar.bz2: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access)
```

Does anyone have any idea what I would do?  I am a newbie.  Thanks!


----------



## fonz (Jun 4, 2014)

Distfiles no longer come from there, they come from distcache.FreeBSD.org now. Please update your ports tree (see section 5.5 of the Handbook but feel free to ask follow-up questions if you get stuck) and try again.


----------

